# Stanley 52 Spokeshave



## AldenW (Feb 24, 2016)

Hey all,

I stopped at an antique shop at lunch time today and picked up a spokeshave I have been eyeing.

It cleaned up and tuned up easily, was used but not abused. I have a couple questions though. Actually any information about the tool would be great.

Its all brass (except for the iron of course). Most of the pictures of this model sport two screws on the cap, mine only has one. Even with a sharp blade and the cap screwed down as hard as I can get it, the iron wants to creep up. How can I make that stop?

Also, this little guy has two holes drilled in the sole just fore and aft of the mouth. Are they supposed to be there?

I'll put up some pictures once that's working again.

-Alden


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

Didn't know they made it in brass. Is your's like this one?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Stanley-Brass-Spoke-Shave-52-Nice-Old-Woodworking-Tool-/252256272765?hash=item3abba5417d%3Ag%3AWXQAAOSwqrtWnSGl&nma=true&si=d85iYqdyERIMT0S4%252BInXAq5vUtQ%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

Not sure about the holes in the sole. The regular 52 is an adjustable mouth and it has some screws to adjust the mouth. I have a copy cat version of the Stanley 52, so I'm not sure exactly how the screws for the Stanley 52 would go. That brass one on eBay doesn't seem to have an adjustable mouth.

Also, if you upload your pictures to a web server or image hosting site you can link to them from here. That's still working at least.


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

I think that pictures are still acting goofy on the site, but I have an understanding of what you are talking about.
The two screws are for two separate purposes. The first is to hold the blade in place and is called the blade screw. It will be the smaller of the two and closer to the sole with a countersunk head. It fits thru the keyhole opening in the lever cap. If this is the only screw it will not give the proper force to hold the blade in location and could be why you are having issues. The second screw is the lever cap screw and is the screw that pushes against the blade, seating it in place and levering the cap as it would in a hand plane. You can find replacement screws for this model from time to time on ebay. I will see if I can find one and provide a link. There are several types of lever cap screw from brass knurled knobs to barrel screws and wing nuts. This model came with a knurled steel flat round screw. 
Looks like $10 and your back in bizz. Hope this helped.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Stanley-Bailey-Spoke-Shave-Lever-Cap-Tension-Screw-No-51-52-151-152-/172111930436?hash=item2812aba444:g-sAAOSwezVWzGE1


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Like Brian said, it sounds like your missing the lever cap screw. There should be a threaded hole in your lever cap above the keyhole. Is there? If not, we'll need some pics. The 2 holes in the sole are definitely not original. And I can't think of a single thing they would be used for. I'll be curious if anyone has any ideas on that one.


----------



## AldenW (Feb 24, 2016)

Almost like the one in Tim's post, the only difference I see is in the sole. Whether it was made or modified the rounded sides of the sole are missing right up to the mouth. The corners of the iron actually protrude slightly on either siade of the mouth.

Also, just like the one in that listing, it does not have a second screw or threaded hole for it.

As for the holes in the bottom…there were 4 other all brass shaves on display with this one, obviously made a set. Three of those had a brass bar running down the sole, going over the mouth. It almost looked like they were for rabbiting. Mine could have had a bloakc like that at one point fastened into those holes.

I'll try to find someplace to host those pictures.


----------



## AldenW (Feb 24, 2016)

Now with pictures. You can't see it but the iron reads "Stanley Made in Can."


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

My best guess is that spokeshave was used as a trophy or award of some type. I don't think that lever cap is original, but I really don't know. It looked like it was screwed or mounted to a plate at some time. The base appears to have excessive grinding to have a larger flat. The bronze or brass ones I have seem were limited run models or special runs, you have a puzzle there and I am afraid I just don't have an answer, but to make it functional I would drill and tap the cap iron for a lever screw. Sorry I don't have more on this one.


----------



## AldenW (Feb 24, 2016)

Maybe I should go down to the antique shop and take a closer look at the others…I know I'll end up buying them though.


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

just send me your extras, I will reimburse you 

I got the store up and running on my site if you are interested in some of my junk. I am hoping to add more to it soon.

http://www.bearkatwood.com/store.html


----------

